# If you could pass on one bit of advice what would it be?



## chilejeep (Feb 18, 2013)

As a complete noob to this I'm trying to absorb as much info as I can and for many of you this is old hat. If you could pass on one bit of advice to myself and all the other budding collectors/restorers on here what would it be?


----------



## Freqman1 (Feb 18, 2013)

chilejeep said:


> As a complete noob to this I'm trying to absorb as much info as I can and for many of you this is old hat. If you could pass on one bit of advice to myself and all the other budding collectors/restorers on here what would it be?




Buy all the reference books you can afford and do a lot of research! V/r Shawn


----------



## Mybluevw (Feb 18, 2013)

Try to buy decent complete bikes instead of piecing together projects. Even if you think you are getting a great deal on that project frame, you will probably spend a lot more trying to find all of the parts you need to complete the project.


----------



## vincev (Feb 18, 2013)

go for quality not quantity.


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Feb 18, 2013)

*I,agree*

I pieced together my autocycle. Was fun finding parts but gets expensive and thank god im never gonna sell it, cause id never get my cash back! Deff try to find a  bike with most its parts! My advice, when you find a complete bike is, don't part it out to make a buck and read read read as much as you can find!


----------



## Balloontyre (Feb 18, 2013)

Have patience, everything is attainable, learn as you go in the mean time.


----------



## bricycle (Feb 18, 2013)

all good advice! Research and buy complete. Take your time. What seems like a lot of bread now will seem like peanuts as you mature in the bike hobby. Good luck buddy....


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 18, 2013)

vincev said:


> go for quality not quantity.




I wish I could take this advice.


----------



## STRADALITE (Feb 18, 2013)

There is a saying that I have heard many times. "IT IS ONLY ORIGINAL ONCE."
I'll tell you the mistake I made about 12 years ago when I got my second bike. I thought that it needed a new paint job even though it was in pretty nice original condition. Everything that I have painted since then has been something that actually needed it.


----------



## OldRider (Feb 18, 2013)

STRADALITE said:


> There is a saying that I have heard many times. "IT IS ONLY ORIGINAL ONCE."
> I'll tell you the mistake I made about 12 years ago when I got my second bike. I thought that it needed a new paint job even though it was in pretty nice original condition. Everything that I have painted since then has been something that actually needed it.



That was exactly what I was going to say! Patina is worth more then a nice shiny paint job.


----------



## Dan the bike man (Feb 18, 2013)

Many people like to collect many types of bikes, I however choose to stick with Schwinn, and only MENS with horn tanks, and Krates, only nice original paint, mostly org. parts. However even with all those guidelines I still spend a lot of money. However it's still cheaper than piecing a bike together, and with nice org. paint and parts they should hold their value well (I'm not worried about $ value, but it is nice to know you can get most/all your money out should you sell at some point).


----------



## rlhender (Feb 18, 2013)

If you rebuild a Phantom wheel...........Please use the 3/4" flat two sided spoke nipple.....I hate to see a nice restored Phantom with those ugly small nipples........

Rick


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 18, 2013)

rlhender said:


> If you rebuild a Phantom wheel...........Please use the 3/4" flat two sided spoke nipple.....I hate to see a nice restored Phantom with those ugly small nipples........
> 
> Rick




Great advice. I like nice big nipples too!


----------



## bikewhorder (Feb 18, 2013)

*the opposite of...*

Don't be afraid to "go big" right from the start. Buy everything you can find and pay whatever the seller is asking, even if it seems overpriced now just hold on to it, eventually it will be worth whatever you paid (Keep in mind that just because these bikes and parts were mass produced, you will probably never find another one).  Don't buy things just because you like them, buy things on the speculation that they are probably really rare and valuable (If you've never seen it before its pretty much guaranteed to be worth a fortune!)   Store your bikes in every room of the house and pile them up outside if you run out room.  If your significant other complains tell them where they can go, you have your bikes now so you won't need them anymore anyway.  Oh yeah and quit your day job, you'll need that 40 hours a week to find all the great deals out there just waiting to be discovered.  Good luck and welcome to the hobby!


----------



## 37fleetwood (Feb 18, 2013)

STRADALITE said:


> There is a saying that I have heard many times. "IT IS ONLY ORIGINAL ONCE."
> I'll tell you the mistake I made about 12 years ago when I got my second bike. I thought that it needed a new paint job even though it was in pretty nice original condition. Everything that I have painted since then has been something that actually needed it.




there is another saying that says to every rule there is an exception. in this case it's the Schwinn exception, everyone knows Schwinns are original at least 30 times.
what can I say, Schwinns are exceptional...


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Feb 18, 2013)

*amen*

To Scott!!!.. I thought it was 40 times? Haha.  I couldn't find my dream bike so I had to piece her together. Cost a lot yes, worth it.. Yes, would I do it again to have a kick ass autocycle... Yer damn right I would!


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Feb 18, 2013)

*look at it this way*

It might cost a wee bit more to build one, but why should have all them kids back in the day got to have fun customizing their rides through Schwinn dealers! When you piece together you kinda get that same thing going! You want dual drum brakes? Then lace em up! Ect ect.. Plus you get to know that bikes every little hiccup n burp so to speak


----------



## militarymonark (Feb 18, 2013)

Always remember it's only a bicycle, don't lose friends over it.


----------



## Dan the bike man (Feb 18, 2013)

militarymonark said:


> Always remember it's only a bicycle, don't lose friends over it.




 My bikes ARE my friends!!! lol


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Feb 18, 2013)

The most intresting man in the world road a bicycle but it was vintage, Stay thirsty my friends and always keep riding vintage!!


----------



## bike (Feb 18, 2013)

*Amen*



STRADALITE said:


> There is a saying that I have heard many times. "IT IS ONLY ORIGINAL ONCE."
> I'll tell you the mistake I made about 12 years ago when I got my second bike. I thought that it needed a new paint job even though it was in pretty nice original condition. Everything that I have painted since then has been something that actually needed it.




People just cant wait to cut those old hard tires off or spiff something up-have seen several bikes messed up in the last 12 months. WAIT  READ WAIT then don't do anything you can't undo.

Some people just want a vintage clunker to knock around on- that is fine- but if you want the "better" stuff- best to save your money and know when the right bike is at the right price -by READING- There is sooo much info now with the net it is just a pity to see people make moves they will regret when so unnecessary.

.02c


----------



## old hotrod (Feb 18, 2013)

Learn, learn, learn, be smarter than everyone else, we are full up with stupid people and there is no more room...know your strengths, skills and weaknesses, most people don't and it will be an advantage...bike people can be an odd bunch, be accepting and flexible, it will  keep you from killing someone and you will meet some great characters that you can tell stories about to all of your non-bike crazy friends...learn to read graffiti, it will keep you from riding into the abyss in a strange city...and travel to strange cities, seeing the world from a bicycle seat is a great way to get around and you see many more bikinis per hour, a standard measurement of time and happiness used by beach communities everywhere...don't be the only guy at a large table of friends to pay for lunch with a credit card, no good can come from it so carry cash...that is it for now, the rest you will have to learn on your own...or attend our weekly meetings until such a time as an intervention can be planned...


----------



## jd56 (Feb 19, 2013)

*Do Unto to Others as You'd have Them Do Unto You*

The "Golden Rule"
"Do unto Others as You have Do Unto You"
One can't go wrong with that moral. 
There are so many newbies (including me) in this hobby. When in doubt, ask. 
But the "newbie" status only lasts so long.
Be honest and sincere. Be respectful and educational. 
Always give proper Disclosure of condition when selling.  

*"Treat those as you want to be treated"*

JD


----------



## dfa242 (Feb 19, 2013)

Collect coins instead - they take up less room.

Seriously, just buy what you like, ask a lot of questions before you spend more than $100, and have fun.

Welcome to the family.


----------



## sam (Feb 19, 2013)

Don't wory too much about the other guy---enjoy what your doing---and always try and do better next time.


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Feb 19, 2013)

*don't feel bad*

When you have to sell family heirlooms to buy bike parts!


----------



## chilejeep (Feb 19, 2013)

Awesome guys keep em' coming, I think most of my down time anymore is searching craigslist and checking here.  Can never be to Informed! On another note I think the wife thinks I may have slightly lost it..I guess that's a sign I'm doing it right.


----------



## bikewhorder (Feb 19, 2013)

*Just on your down time?*



chilejeep said:


> Awesome guys keep em' coming, I think most of my down time anymore is searching craigslist and checking here.  Can never be to Informed! On another note I think the wife thinks I may have slightly lost it..I guess that's a sign I'm doing it right.




No that's not right at all!  You should be searching on your down time _and_ while your at work, that's a great trick for making the hobby pay for itself.  I'm here to help, no need to thank me.


----------



## abe lugo (Feb 19, 2013)

*research, research....*

figure out which bike it is you want.
buy completes, save up and put the money in to buying a complete-- scour ebay for the deal
sometimes there are deals to be had here,
 find a vintage riding group nearby, make friends.


----------



## jd56 (Feb 19, 2013)

Here's another tip...pick a specialty or genre. Trying to keep your interest too broad...ie, prewar or heavyweight or middleweights can be overwhelming when first starting in the hobby.
Try to absorb all that you can on knowing what you can on one style bike helps. There is just so much too learn in that info collecting alone. Once you think you have mastered that genre...then broaden your horizons.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## scrubbinrims (Feb 19, 2013)

*But first...*



chilejeep said:


> As a complete noob to this I'm trying to absorb as much info as I can and for many of you this is old hat. If you could pass on one bit of advice to myself and all the other budding collectors/restorers on here what would it be?




Why are you pursuing the bicycle collecting hobby?
What brought you here to the CABE?

It's best to address your personal motivations for acquiring old bicycles early in the process.

A lot of good advice here, and it's an interesting topic for sure, but there is not a one-size fit all type of answer.
Chris


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER (Feb 19, 2013)

My strategy on buying bikes.If i see it and i like it and i want it and i can afford it i buy it.


----------



## shawn57187 (Feb 19, 2013)

1. Buy complete bikes.  Even if it looks complete, there are likely broken or wrong parts.  Trying to build a bike from parts is an expensive practice best reserved for only very rare bicycles.  The more you start with, the better off you'll be in the long run.

2. Never buy a "restored" bicycle unless you absolutely know the restoration was done correctly. Most restorations are done badly and trying to undo the mistakes can get expensive and still leave the bike with diminished value.

3."Its only original once" - You'd be surprised how nicely original paint and chrome can clean up. Just don't get too rough with the cleaning process or you'll destroy the patina. Learn to embrace and work with the imperfections that come with the age of the bike.  

4. Research research research.  Unless its an obviously amazing deal, take your time and do lots of research before buying. If you don't research, you'll end up with a mediocre bike that isn't worth restoring. Or the bike could be so rare that you'll never find the missing parts.  Also research before you buy parts for your bicycle.  Just because something initially looks correct doesn't mean it is correct for your bike.  Many bicycle parts can look similar.  

5. Quality not quantity.  I have a lot of friends who buy anything and everything, but they barely have a decent show piece to take on rides.  Its useful to focus on one or two restorations at a time.  If your money and time are distributed over many projects, you'll never finish anything. 

6. PATIENCE & PERSISTENCE.  Take your time with everything you do. A restoration can take months. When its done, you'll be glad to stuck with it.


----------



## slick (Feb 19, 2013)

shawn57187 said:


> 1. Buy complete bikes.  Even if it looks complete, there are likely broken or wrong parts.  Trying to build a bike from parts is an expensive practice best reserved for only very rare bicycles.  The more you start with, the better off you'll be in the long run.
> 
> 2. Never buy a "restored" bicycle unless you absolutely know the restoration was done correctly. Most restorations are done badly and trying to undo the mistakes can get expensive and still leave the bike with diminished value.
> 
> ...







I agree with this 100%. Couldn't have been said any better. Oh except my .02, "If you won't ride it, don't buy it!" That's my motto.


----------



## cyclingday (Feb 19, 2013)

No, you guys have got it all wrong.
You have to buy the first cool old bike you see, only to find out later that it's a total morphodite. Now your quest to correct all that's wrong with it will lead you down the path of enlightenment.
The amount of money that you spend can be chalked up to the high cost of an education. Only then can you say that you have paid your dues, and that now you are a bonafide hard core classic and antique bicycle collector.


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Feb 19, 2013)

shawn57187 said:


> 1. Buy complete bikes.  Even if it looks complete, there are likely broken or wrong parts.  Trying to build a bike from parts is an expensive practice best reserved for only very rare bicycles.  The more you start with, the better off you'll be in the long run.
> 
> 2. Never buy a "restored" bicycle unless you absolutely know the restoration was done correctly. Most restorations are done badly and trying to undo the mistakes can get expensive and still leave the bike with diminished value.
> 
> ...




This is good stuff! I say make Slicks comment #7 and make this a sticky!!!


----------



## Buster1 (Feb 20, 2013)

...avoid Leon


----------



## Wayne Adam (Feb 20, 2013)

*Focus*

Focus on one or two quality projects at a time. Don't become one of the many hoarders who have
a thousand bikes stuffed into a barn that will never be completed or used to show or ride ............Wayne


----------



## bikewhorder (Feb 20, 2013)

Wayne Adam said:


> Focus on one or two quality projects at a time. Don't become one of the many hoarders who have
> a thousand bikes stuffed into a barn that will never be completed or used to show or ride ............Wayne




Ouch! and I thought we were friends Wayne!


----------



## Wayne Adam (Feb 20, 2013)

*Hey Chris ( Bikewhorder)*

Hi Chris,
 Of course we are friends, this was not aimed at you. You are by no means a hoarder compared to
some people I have met. I met a guy at the Leheigh Valley Veledrome in PA last year that had over 3,000 vintage
and antique bikes stacked in several barns. He said he will never do anything with them, but he can't stop buying.
 He said that most of the bikes were mens tank bikes. I imagine his "collection" is worth a fortune, but his outward appearance did not exactly spell success.
 Oh well, to each his own.
 Also Chris, I have seen some of your collection on line,and read your stories, so I know that you definately care for your bikes.
                                                                                                                                              Wayne


----------



## fat tire trader (Feb 20, 2013)

If you are going to restore a bike, concentrate on getting it mechanically perfect and ride-able first. Once the wheels, bearings, and everything else are in excellent working order, then consider cosmetics.


----------



## chilejeep (Feb 20, 2013)

scrubbinrims said:


> Why are you pursuing the bicycle collecting hobby?
> What brought you here to the CABE?
> 
> It's best to address your personal motivations for acquiring old bicycles early in the process.
> ...




I've always enjoyed riding, sometimes I think railing some single track is the only think keeping me sane.  Then last year I found a few old bikes headed for scrap, seemed like such a shame to be melted down.  Been sitting in my shed for awhile now I figured it was time to get them back on the road.  Started looking around for info and stumbled across The Cabe. It's been downhill from there. All the older stuff just has so much more style. 
We do family bike rides pretty often when the weather is good and I'm the process of finding riders for each of us, Be great for leasurly cruises in the evening. I'm not sure what type of collector ill be, I found myself wanting to pick up everything at first but now I'm trying to take a step back and figure out what I really want.  Still need to find myself and my five year old something, I've got the crusty ones but still a little nervous about getting started I don't want to half ass it Or throw away money needlessly. I'm loving the prewar stuff but I'm afraid if I hold out ill miss out on good riding time. Big thanks to everyone for there input and look forward to more!


----------



## greenephantom (Feb 22, 2013)

There are two clear paths: Tinkerer or Collector.  Both are okay, and most folks have a foot on each path.  Tinkerer, find old bikes, fix them up, ride them around, repeat as needed. It's low-dollar, fun, accessable, doesn't require persnickety-ness.  Collector, find the best examples of desirable models, then gems, if you will.  Gets expensive, fun but in a patient sort of way, you start to care about minutea that no one in their right mind should care about.

Find a regional bike swap in your area. Go to it, bring a bunch of money, buy bikes and parts.

Get learned up on stuff.  Knowing what you're doing, even half-way, is a great thing.

Cheers, Geoff


----------



## spook1s (Feb 22, 2013)

Eat your vegetables!


----------



## Troy (Feb 22, 2013)

greenephantom said:


> There are two clear paths: Tinkerer or Collector.  Both are okay, and most folks have a foot on each path.  Tinkerer, find old bikes, fix them up, ride them around, repeat as needed. It's low-dollar, fun, accessable, doesn't require persnickety-ness.
> 
> Cheers, Geoff




Tinkerer here! Just getting into this and I've gotten to meet some great people. Everyone from collectors parting with some rusty middle weights that aren't worth restoring to people with an old unused bicycle hanging in their garage. Maybe one day I will be a collector but for now I'm really enjoying tinkering around with rusty cast-offs I've saved from the scrap heap.

Love the advice here. Keep them coming.


----------



## charyriordanX (Feb 24, 2013)

The older a bike gets, the more expensive it's value gets. Take care of your bikes.


----------



## SirMike1983 (Feb 24, 2013)

Working on old bicycles is like riding the bicycle itself- it's about enjoying the activity more than having or riding the flashiest or most expensive item. Whenever you run into a frozen part or find rust where you did not expect it, and dip into the fund of four-letter words, you can never remind yourself of that advice enough.


----------

